# Free Mosaic Cloth Knitting Pattern-- Sunshine



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

These mosaic patterns are so much fun and an easy way to do colorwork. You only work with one color for two rows (slipping the alternate colored sts) and then switch and work the other color for two rows. Looks hard but is easy...

I'm posting two of my mosaic cloth patterns for you to try. They make nice thick cloths and are all garter st-- no purling.

Use unmercerized dishcloth cotton such as Sugar and Cream, for best results.

Enjoy!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Those look great! Thanks for posting.


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the link, those would be fun to combine to make an afghan.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

kayers said:


> Thanks for the link, those would be fun to combine to make an afghan.


Ooh! An excellent idea!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Slipped stitch knitting makes great afghans! It's double thick...


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Slipped stitch knitting makes great afghans! It's double thick...


That's what I was thinking. I want to do one as a lap robe for a friend in a rest home


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

thanks bonnie, now i have a pair of your patterns!


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you so much. These are lovely.
Happy Knitting
Denise


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

This is amazing! Thank you so much!


----------



## EvangelineD01 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

